# Monitor, 27" 144hz, IPS, G sync, WQHD



## Dedde (11. April 2016)

es eilt nicht, aber früher oder später möchte ich solch einen monitor. gibts da noch mehr mit dieser ausstattung?

Acer Predator XB271HU
Asus ROG PG279Q

ein bisschen sorgen machen mit diverse bewertungen, von pixelfehlern, flackern bis zu gsync modul ausfälle etc


----------



## Dartwurst (12. April 2016)

Mein Favorit wäre: Dell S2716DG, 27" (21 -AGUI). Steht auch auf der PCGH Empfehlungs Liste.


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2016)

Passt aber nicht zu den Anforderungen des TE.

Pixelfehler, glow, BLB und Staub sind leider desöfteren vorhanden bei den Monitoren.
Ist halt ne Lotterie.


----------



## Dedde (12. April 2016)

richtig, der dell scheidet aus. sonst gibts nur die zwei in dieser ausstattung? der BenQ XL2730Z wäre auch was, aber der hat leider freesync. wollen die nicht bald nen gsync raushauen? xD
naja auf gsync könnte ich eig sogar verzichten, da ich eig nur in hohen fps spiele... hm


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2016)

Der BenQ hat TN, da du IPS willst, ist der auch nichts.


----------



## Dedde (12. April 2016)

ja grade gesehen^^


----------



## sperlingo (14. April 2016)

Ich beschäftige mich momentan auch mit diesem Thema.

Nach nun 6 Jahren 27" IMac (WQHD) habe ich mit einen Gaming PC gekauft. Zum Spielen ist der IMac leider zu langsam und die PS4 (neeeee, ist einfach nicht das Gleiche!!!!!).

Hatte mir vor Jahren einen günstigen 24" FullHD Monitor zum Zocken für die Konsole gekauft, so konnte ich im Arbeitszimmer auch spielen.
Jetzt steht dieser vor meinem neuen Gaming PC. Aber!!!!! Diese Pixel bringen mich um, da kriege ich Augenkrebs.

Der ASUS scheint nach meiner Recherche stabiler zu sein d.h. der wackelt nicht so rum.

Im selben Preisbereich gibt es den 34" von Dell mit bis zu 80 Hz. Habe gestern im Geschäft einen geraden 34" Monitor gesehen. Viel zu groß... 27" ist mein Weg.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Amazon.es, amazon.fr, .... und anderen gesammelt. Manchmal weichen die Preise schon deutlich ab und Amazon ist doch auch Amazon, oder?


----------



## Thaiminater (15. April 2016)

Dedde schrieb:


> ja grade gesehen^^



Hast mal IPS und Tn verglichen es gibt auch gute Tn und schlechte Ips probier es doch einfach mal ausit dem Benq


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (15. April 2016)

Ich hab den Acer Predator XB271HU und bin wirklich zufrieden damit. Musste ihn einmal tauschen, da der erste extremes BLB in allen Ecken hatte. Der jetzige Monitor nur ganz leicht oben links (erkennt man nur bei schwarzem Bildschirm in einem dunklen Raum), tote Pixel hatte keiner von beiden. Man muss sich nur bewusst sein, dass es sowohl beim Acer als auch beim Asus (fast) keine perfekten Panels gibt - wenn du Rücksendungen nicht schäust und  kleine Fehler (selbst bei dem Preis) in Kauf nimmst, bekommst du einen Top Montior. 

Ich hatte vorher ein TN Panel und mich hat der Blickwinkel immer extrem gestört da ich mich oft im Stuhl hin und her bewege und dann ständig das Bild hell oder dunkel wird. 

Da der Monitor wohl die nächsten Graka-Genarationen überleben wird hab ich ihn mir trotz einer (aktuell) AMD Karte gekauf, deshalb kann ich zum G-Sync nichts sagen.


Edit: Es gibt auch noch das Vorgängermodell vom Acer XB271 welches etwas günstiger ist, aber auch eine ältere Panleversion hat -  Acer Predator XB270HUbprz


----------



## sperlingo (16. April 2016)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Hast mal IPS und Tn verglichen es gibt auch gute Tn und schlechte Ips probier es doch einfach mal ausit dem Benq



Hast du einen genauen Vorschlag?


----------



## Thaiminater (16. April 2016)

sperlingo schrieb:


> Hast du einen genauen Vorschlag?



Naja zb ich hatte zuhause nen Dell Uh2414 und nen älteren Benq Tn ich konnte da nur einen kleinen Unterschied feststellen und dafür würde ich nicht die Probleme in Kauf nehmen und dann eher nen Benq Xl2730z nehmen anstatt nem Dell S2716


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2016)

Der oben erwähnte BenQ XL2730Z.


----------



## sperlingo (18. April 2016)

Dartwurst schrieb:


> Mein Favorit wäre: Dell S2716DG, 27" (21-AGUI). Steht auch auf der PCGH Empfehlungs Liste.



Nach vielem hin und her, wird es wohl der Dell S2726DG werden. Ich sehe wirklich nicht ein rund 400 Euro mehr für eine IPS Display auszugeben.

(Ich warte aber erst die Rechnung vom Anwalt und dem Scheidungsgericht ab )


----------



## sperlingo (27. Mai 2016)

Habe den Dell S2716DG jetzt schon seid einigen Wochen. Ich will ihn nicht mehr hergeben!

Danke für die Empfehlung


----------



## Gast1651007402 (28. Mai 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich auch einen vergleichbaren Dell mit Freesync?


----------



## Thaiminater (28. Mai 2016)

FuXxMiTdOpPeLX schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch einen vergleichbaren Dell mit Freesync?



na denn Benq


----------



## JK-911 (31. Mai 2016)

Ist denn G-Sync diesen riesen Aufpreis wert?

Von Asus gibt es den MG279Q und den PG279Q - so wie ich das sehe ist der einzige Unterschied das G-Sync (okay, der PG hat 165hz).
Preis: 614 und 849 Euro.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Mai 2016)

Also mir wäre den Aufpreis nicht mehr wert, aber da werden mir ne Menge Leute widersprechen.
Beide von dir genannten Asus Monitore haben so ihre Qualitätsprobleme.


----------



## Naix (3. Juni 2016)

kann dir den Acer HU271hu empfehlen  wenn man die ein oder andere retoure nicht scheut hatte nach 2 mal tauschen ein top gerät da top farben keine pixelfehler sehr geringes   blb und der ips glow hält sich in grenzen


----------

